# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  26 March 2015 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.2.5 - ALCATEL HOT UPDATE: CODE CALCULATOR

## mohamed73

*26 March 2015 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.2.5- ALCATEL HOT UPDATE: CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI/PROVIDER ID/SECRO UPDATE*    *26 March 2015 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.2.5- ALCATEL HOT UPDATE:*   *#1 BEST ALCATEL SOFTWARE IN THE WORLD*    
CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI/PROVIDER ID/SECRO UPDATE: 
NEW MODEL added:   *- OT-2067X, 
- OT-3074M, 
- OT-4009X, 
- OT-4013M,
- OT-4037T, 
- OT-4118A, 
- OT-7042E, 
- OT-F210, 
- OT-V695,* 
Added MORE than *500* NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)!     PLEASE TAKE IT FROM MICRO-BOX SUPPORT or from ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK(s):  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-1009x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalmg1,2balmg1,2calmg1,2dalmg1 *secro:*
xw736yn0  *ot-1013d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalap1,2aalbe1,2aalbg1,2aalby1,2aalcz1,2aalde1,2aaldz1,2aalgr1,2aalhr1,2aalib1
2aalml1,2aalml1,2aalmr1,2argsn1,2balap1,2balbe1,2balbg1,2balby1,2balcz1,2balde1
2baldz1,2baldz1,2balgr1,2balhr1,2balib1,2balml1,2balmr1,2brgsn1,2calap1,2calbe1
2calbg1,2calbg1,2calby1,2calcz1,2calde1,2caldz1,2calgr1,2calhr1,2calib1,2calml1
2calmr1,2calmr1,2crgsn1,2dalap1,2dalbe1,2dalbg1,2dalby1,2dalcz1,2dalde1,2daldz1
2dalgr1,2dalgr1,2dalhr1,2dalib1,2dalml1,2dalmr1,2drgsn1 *secro:*
x1b4lga0bm00,x1b4llu0bm00,x1b4naf0bm00,x1b4nak0bm00,x1b4naw0bm00,x1b4nbb0bm00,x1b4nbm0bm00,x1b4nbu0bm00,x1b4ngz0bm00
x1b4ngz0bm00,x1b4nhg0bm00,x1b4njb0bm00,x1b4njm0bm00,x1b4njn0bm00  *ot-1013x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalap1,2aalbe1,2aalcz1,2aaldz1,2aalib1,2aalnl1,2aalpl1,2aalse1,2acfmk1,2ae5gb1
2alhgb1,2alhgb1,2argam1,2argfa1,2atbgr1,2atbhu1,2balap1,2balbe1,2balcz1,2baldz1
2balib1,2balib1,2balnl1,2balpl1,2balse1,2bcfmk1,2be5gb1,2blhgb1,2brgam1,2brgfa1
2btbgr1,2btbgr1,2btbhu1,2calap1,2calbe1,2calcz1,2caldz1,2calib1,2calnl1,2calpl1
2calse1,2calse1,2ccfmk1,2ce5gb1,2clhgb1,2crgam1,2crgfa1,2ctbgr1,2ctbhu1,2dalap1
2dalbe1,2dalbe1,2dalcz1,2daldz1,2dalib1,2dalnl1,2dalpl1,2dalse1,2dcfmk1,2de5gb1
2dlhgb1,2dlhgb1,2drgam1,2drgfa1,2dtbgr1,2dtbhu1 *secro:*
x1a4lah1bm00,x1a4lal0bm00,x1a4las0bm00,x1a4lat0bm00,x1a4law0bm00,x1a4lbm0bm00,x1a4lcb0bm00,x1a4lcl0bm00,x1a4lcm1bm00
x1a4lcm1bm00,x1a4lcz0bm00,x1a4lfg1bm00,x1a4lfh1bm00,x1a4lgz0bm00,x1a4ljb0bm00,x1a4mck6bm00  *ot-1030a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavpe1,2bavpe1,2cavpe1,2eavpe1,2favpe1,2gavpe1 *secro:*
xw53lpm2  *ot-1035a*
  Code: *pids:*
2ab8bs1,2bb8bs1,2cb8bs1,2db8bs1,2eb8bs1 *secro:*
x3c1cwh0aq00  *ot-1046d*
  Code: *pids:*
2ag4ga3,2bg4ga3,2cg4ga3,2dg4ga3,2eg4ga3,2fg4ga3 *secro:*
x2k62d90as00  *ot-1046g*
  Code: *pids:*
2arggf1,2arggp1,2argmq1,2brggf1,2brggp1,2brgmq1,2crggf1,2crggp1,2crgmq1,2drggf1
2drggp1,2drggp1,2drgmq1,2erggf1,2erggp1,2ergmq1,2frggf1,2frggp1,2frgmq1 *secro:*
x2j62cc0as00  *ot-2004c*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalit1,2acijm1,2aekes1,2argmd1,2argre1,2as7ba1,2atmpt1,2atmpt2,2balit1,2bcijm1
2bekes1,2bekes1,2brgmd1,2brgre1,2bs7ba1,2btmpt1,2btmpt2 *secro:*
x7c3dce0as00,x7c3dek0as00,x7c3dpu0as00,x7c3dre3as00,x7c3ead1as00,x7c90ed1as00,x7c90tm2as00,x7c90tz1as00  *ot-2004g*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbg1,2aalgb1,2balbg1,2balgb1 *secro:*
x6a3dae0as00,x6a3dbu1as00  *ot-2007d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbg1,2balbg1,2calbg1 *secro:*
x4c36bu1as00  *ot-2007x*
  Code: *pids:*
2arges1,2atwie1,2brges1,2btwie1,2crges1,2ctwie1 *secro:*
x4b36cd0as00,x4b37cb1as00  *ot-2010d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalcz1,2balcz1,2calcz1,2dalcz1,2ealcz1,2falcz1,2galcz1,2halcz1 *secro:*
xga3ata0  *ot-2010x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalpl1,2argpl3,2atbpl1,2atbpl2,2atbsk1,2balpl1,2brgpl3,2btbpl1,2btbpl2,2btbsk1
2calpl1,2calpl1,2crgpl3,2ctbpl1,2ctbpl2,2ctbsk1,2dalpl1,2drgpl3,2dtbpl1,2dtbpl2
2dtbsk1,2dtbsk1,2ealpl1,2ergpl3,2etbpl1,2etbpl2,2etbsk1,2falpl1,2frgpl3,2ftbpl1
2ftbpl2,2ftbpl2,2ftbsk1,2galpl1,2grgpl3,2gtbpl1,2gtbpl2,2gtbsk1,2halpl1,2hrgpl3
2htbpl1,2htbpl1,2htbpl2,2htbsk1 *secro:*
xg93asa0,xg93cda0,xg93dha0,xg93dpa0,xg93eha1  *ot-2012d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalib1,2balib1,2calib1,2dalib1 *secro:*
x5e36jb1as00  *ot-2012g*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalgb1,2aalib1,2aekes1,2apmpt1,2avdpt1,2avrgb1,2balgb1,2balib1,2bekes1,2bpmpt1
2bvdpt1,2bvdpt1,2bvrgb1,2calgb1,2calib1,2cekes1,2cpmpt1,2cvdpt1,2cvrgb1,2dalgb1
2dalib1,2dalib1,2dekes1,2dpmpt1,2dvdpt1,2dvrgb1,2ealgb1,2ealib1,2eekes1,2epmpt1
2evdpt1,2evdpt1,2evrgb1 *secro:*
x5d36ae0as00,x5d36ce0as00,x5d36cp0as00,x5d36ed0as00,x5d36jb1as00,x5d75ek4as00  *ot-2067x*
  Code: *pids:*
2al1nz1,2bl1nz1 *secro:*
xzc9mw90  *ot-3074m*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavbr1,2bavbr1,2cavbr1,2davbr1,2eavbr1 *secro:*
xze6pz01  *ot-3075a*
  Code: *pids:*
2amvsva,2atlpe3,2atlsvb,2atluya,2bmvsva,2btlpe3,2btlsvb,2btluya,2cmvsva,2ctlpe3
2ctlsvb,2ctlsvb,2ctluya,2dmvsva,2dtlpe3,2dtlsvb,2dtluya,2emvsva,2etlpe3,2etlsvb
2etluya,2etluya *secro:*
xza6pn1e,xza6pn1f,xzc6nr12,xzc6ns12,xzc6pp1c  *ot-3075m*
  Code: *pids:*
2ac6ao3,2ac6cv3,2bc6ao3,2bc6cv3,2cc6ao3,2cc6cv3,2dc6ao3,2dc6cv3,2ec6ao3,2ec6cv3
2fc6ao3,2fc6ao3,2fc6cv3,2gc6ao3,2gc6cv3 *secro:*
xza6yd18,xza6yd1a,xza6yp11  *ot-4009d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2aaldk1,2aalmr1,2aalmz1,2aalrs1,2aalwe1,2amvsn3,2balbd1,2baldk1,2balmr1
2balmz1,2balmz1,2balrs1,2balwe1,2bmvsn3 *secro:*
x4b0dj04az20,x4b0hl00az20,x4b0l504az20,x4b0lh00az20,x4b0se03az20,x4b0vh00az20,x4b0vp00az20  *ot-4009x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalse1,2aamma1,2abama1,2atnhu1,2balse1,2bamma1,2bbama1,2btnhu1 *secro:*
x4b0al01az10,x4b0c402az10,x4b0eq00az10,x4b0jd00az10  *ot-4013d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalap1,2aaldz1,2aalhu1,2aalma1,2aalmr1,2aalrs1,2aaltn1,2aalwe1,2balap1,2baldz1
2balhu1,2balhu1,2balma1,2balmr1,2balrs1,2baltn1,2balwe1,2dalap1,2daldz1,2dalhu1
2dalma1,2dalma1,2dalmr1,2dalrs1,2daltn1,2dalwe1,2ealap1,2ealdz1,2ealhu1,2ealma1
2ealmr1,2ealmr1,2ealrs1,2ealtn1,2ealwe1,2falap1,2faldz1,2falhu1,2falma1,2falmr1
2falrs1,2falrs1,2faltn1,2falwe1,2galap1,2galdz1,2galhu1,2galma1,2galmr1,2galrs1
2galtn1,2galtn1,2galwe1 *secro:*
x5b0h802az2d,x5b0hm00az2d,x5b0hr00az2d,x5b0hu00az2d,x5b0l501az2d,x5b0lh00az2d,x5b0ln00az2d,x5b0vh01az2d  *ot-4013k*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2aalth1,2avdfj1,2balbd1,2balth1,2bvdfj1,2dalbd1,2dalth1,2dvdfj1,2ealbd1
2ealth1,2ealth1,2evdfj1,2falbd1,2falth1,2fvdfj1,2galbd1,2galth1,2gvdfj1,jaalbr1
jbalbr1,jbalbr1,jdalbr1,jealbr1,jfalbr1,jgalbr1 *secro:*
x5b0bq01az2k,x5b0ge03az2k,x5b0kc01az2k,x5b0se04az2k  *ot-4013m*
  Code: *pids:*
2ab8bs1,2bb8bs1,2db8bs1,2eb8bs1,2fb8bs1,2gb8bs1 *secro:*
x5b0wh03az1m  *ot-4013x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaldz1,2aalib1,2abama1,2arges3,2argfr3,2argsk3,2atbal1,2atnhu1,2atrtr2,2baldz1
2balib1,2balib1,2bbama1,2brges3,2brgfr3,2brgsk3,2btbal1,2btnhu1,2btrtr2,2daldz1
2dalib1,2dalib1,2dbama1,2drges3,2drgfr3,2drgsk3,2dtbal1,2dtnhu1,2dtrtr2,2ealdz1
2ealib1,2ealib1,2ebama1,2erges3,2ergfr3,2ergsk3,2etbal1,2etnhu1,2etrtr2,2faldz1
2falib1,2falib1,2fbama1,2frges3,2frgfr3,2frgsk3,2ftbal1,2ftnhu1,2ftrtr2,2galdz1
2galib1,2galib1,2gbama1,2grges3,2grgfr3,2grgsk3,2gtbal1,2gtnhu1,2gtrtr2 *secro:*
x5b0ca02az1x,x5b0cb01az1x,x5b0cf02az1x,x5b0ck01az1x,x5b0cr00az1x,x5b0eq00az1x,x5b0gz00az1x,x5b0jb01az1x,x5b0jd00az1x  *ot-4015a*
  Code: *pids:*
gapsar1,gbpsar1,gcpsar1,gdpsar1,ggpsar1,ghpsar1,gipsar1 *secro:*
x6c0pc02an10  *ot-4015x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeucu1,2beucu1,2ceucu1,2geucu1,2heucu1,2ieucu1 *secro:*
x6c0or00an10  *ot-4016a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aldus1,2cldus1,2hldus1,2ildus1 *secro:*
x6c0w601an10  *ot-4018a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeecl1,2aeepe1,2amvgt1,2aufmx1,2beecl1,2beepe1,2bmvgt1,2bufmx1,2ceecl1,2ceepe1
2cmvgt1,2cmvgt1,2cufmx1,2deecl1,2deepe1,2dmvgt1,2dufmx1,2eeecl1,2eeepe1,2emvgt1
2eufmx1,2eufmx1,2feecl1,2feepe1,2fmvgt1,2fufmx1,2geecl1,2geepe1,2gmvgt1,2gufmx1
2heecl1,2heecl1,2heepe1,2hmvgt1,2hufmx1,2jeecl1,2jeepe1,2jmvgt1,2jufmx1,2keecl1
2keepe1,2keepe1,2kmvgt1,2kufmx1 *secro:*
x8i0nn00an10,x8i0of00an10,x8i0pg00an10,x8i0qs00an10  *ot-4018d*
  Code: *pids:*
2balap1,2balin2,2balsg1,2calap1,2calin2,2calsg1,2dalap1,2dalin2,2dalsg1,2ealap1
2ealin2,2ealin2,2ealsg1,2falap1,2falin2,2falsg1,2galap1,2galin2,2galsg1,2halap1
2halin2,2halin2,2halsg1,2jalap1,2jalin2,2jalsg1 *secro:*
x8i0hm02an20,x8i0ki01an20,x8i0sm01an20  *ot-4035d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaltn1,2baltn1,2caltn1,2daltn1,2ealtn1,2faltn1,2fc6cv3,2galtn1,2gc6cv3,2haltn1
2jaltn1,2jaltn1,2nc6cv3,2zaltn1 *secro:*
x9h0ln00an20,x9h0yp01an20  *ot-4035x*
  Code: *pids:*
2argch1,2atnbg3,2brgch1,2btnbg3,2crgch1,2ctnbg3,2drgch1,2dtnbg3,2ergch1,2etnbg3
2frgch1,2frgch1,2ftnbg3,2grgch1,2gtnbg3,2hrgch1,2htnbg3,2jrgch1,2jtnbg3,2zrgch1
2ztnbg3,2ztnbg3 *secro:*
x9h0ch02an10,x9h0cn03an10  *ot-4037n*
  Code: *pids:*
2ae4us1,2be4us1 *secro:*
x2c0up00bf00,x2c0up07bf00  *ot-4037t*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbus1,2awfus1,2btbus1,2bwfus1 *secro:*
x2c0um00bf00  *ot-4045d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalae1,2aalap1,2balae1,2balap1,2calae1,2calap1,2dalae1,2dalap1,2ealae1,2ealap1
2galae1,2galae1,2galap1 *secro:*
x5lhhm31bg00  *ot-4118a*
  Code: *pids:*
falcar1,fblcar1,fclcar1,fdlcar1,felcar1,fflcar1,fglcar1,fhlcar1,fjlcar1,fklcar1 *secro:*
x8i0wb01an10  *ot-5020d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalke1,2aaltn1,2balke1,2baltn1,2calke1,2caltn1,2dalke1,2daltn1,2ealke1,2ealtn1
2falke1,2falke1,2faltn1,2galke1,2galtn1,2halke1,2haltn1,2ialke1,2ialtn1,2jalke1
2jaltn1,2jaltn1 *secro:*
x2b0gm02ab00,x2b0yt02ab00  *ot-5020x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aaldz1,2aalib1,2baldz1,2balib1,2caldz1,2calib1,2daldz1,2dalib1,2ealdz1,2ealib1
2faldz1,2faldz1,2falib1,2galdz1,2galib1,2haldz1,2halib1,2ialdz1,2ialib1,2jaldz1
2jalib1,2jalib1 *secro:*
x2a0gz02ab00,x2a0jb03ab00  *ot-5036d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalam1,2aalaz1,2aalgl1,2aalmr1,2aalru1,2aalua1,2balam1,2balaz1,2balgl1,2balmr1
2balru1,2balru1,2balua1,2calam1,2calaz1,2calgl1,2calmr1,2calru1,2calua1,2dalam1
2dalaz1,2dalaz1,2dalgl1,2dalmr1,2dalru1,2dalua1,2ealam1,2ealaz1,2ealgl1,2ealmr1
2ealru1,2ealru1,2ealua1 *secro:*
x4g0ax01an00,x4g0bn01an00,x4g0bp01an00,x4g0jj01an00,x4g0jl01an00,x4g0vh01an00  *ot-5038d*
  Code: *pids:*
2baltn1,2caltn1,2daltn1,2ealtn1,2faltn1,2galtn1,2haltn1,2ialtn1,2jaltn1 *secro:*
x6b0ln01ar20  *ot-5038x*
  Code: *pids:*
2baldz1,2caldz1,2daldz1,2ealdz1,2faldz1,2galdz1,2haldz1,2ialdz1 *secro:*
x6b0gz01ar10  *ot-5042a*
  Code: *pids:*
2btlcl1,2dtlcl1,2stlcl1 *secro:*
x2ctphj3bg00  *ot-5042d*
  Code: *pids:*
2balap1,2balse1,2calap1,2calse1,2dalap1,2dalse1,2palse1,2qalap1,2qalse1,2salap1
2salse1,2salse1 *secro:*
x2cmbmk1bg00,x2cmbmv2bg00,x2cmhmk0bg00,x2cmhmv2bg00,x2cnhl40bg00  *ot-5042t*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbus1,2awfus1,2btbus1,2bwfus1 *secro:*
x1a0um02bo10  *ot-5042w*
  Code: *pids:*
2dtlpa1,2stlpa1 *secro:*
x4kanf13bg00  *ot-5042x*
  Code: *pids:*
2bamma1,2camma1,2damma1,2drgfr3,2drgro3,2drgsk3,2dtbpl1,2dvdfj1,2pamma1,2qamma1
2samma1,2samma1,2srgfr3,2srgro3,2srgsk3,2stbpl1 *secro:*
x2cnc450bg00,x2cnfp32bg00,x2cnkc41bg00,x2emca80bg00,x2emce81bg00,x2emcf80bg00  *ot-5050a*
  Code: *pids:*
2kb8bs1,2ub8bs1,2urgdo1,2yb8bs1 *secro:*
x9gbnj90at00,x9gbwh90at00  *ot-5050x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalru1,2fe5gb1,2galru1,2kalru1,2ualru1,2valru1 *secro:*
x9gbbx90at00,x9gbcz61at00  *ot-6014x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalgn1,2aalma1,2balgn1,2balma1,2calgn1,2calma1 *secro:*
x3f0bx00aw10,x3f0jd01aw10  *ot-6015x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalit7,2amnza7,2balit7,2bmnza7,2calit7,2cmnza7 *secro:*
x1tcad1128m0,x1tcdk142er0  *ot-6016a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavhn1,2bavhn1,2cavhn1,2davhn1,2eavhn1 *secro:*
x1b0nt02aw10  *ot-6016x*
  Code: *pids:*
2acfmk1,2atwie1,2bcfmk1,2btwie1,2ccfmk1,2ctwie1,2dcfmk1,2dtwie1,2ecfmk1,2etwie1 *secro:*
x1b0ct04aw10,x1b0df01aw10  *ot-6036a*
  Code: *pids:*
2awcdo7,2bpsar1,2bwcdo7,2cwcdo7,2dwcdo7,hbpsar1 *secro:*
x4ecnl00at00,x4ecpc21at00  *ot-6036y*
  Code: *pids:*
2ag4ga7,2bg4ga7,2cg4ga7 *secro:*
x4ecjw02at00  *ot-6037b*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavhn1,2atlmx2,2bavhn1,2btlmx2,2cavhn1,2ctlmx2,2davhn1,2dtlmx2,2eavhn1,2etlmx2
2favhn1,2favhn1,2ftlmx2,2gtlmx2,2htlmx2 *secro:*
x3e0nt01ar10,x3e0p500ar10  *ot-6037k*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalby1,2as7ba1,2balby1,2bs7ba1,2calby1,2cs7ba1,2dalby1,2ds7ba1,2ealae1,2ealam1
2ealap1,2ealap1,2ealaz1,2ealbd1,2ealby1,2ealeg1,2ealhr1,2ealin2,2ealir1,2ealme1
2ealrs1,2ealrs1,2ealru1,2ealvn1,2ebpin1,2ekskh1,2ergam1,2es7ba1,2evplk1,2falae1
2falam1,2falam1,2falap1,2falaz1,2falbd1,2falby1,2faleg1,2falhr1,2falin2,2falir1
2falme1,2falme1,2falrs1,2falru1,2falvn1,2fbpin1,2fkskh1,2frgam1,2fs7ba1,2fvplk1
2galae1,2galae1,2galam1,2galap1,2galaz1,2galbd1,2galby1,2galeg1,2galhr1,2galin2
2galir1,2galir1,2galme1,2galrs1,2galru1,2galvn1,2gbpin1,2gkskh1,2grgam1,2gs7ba1
2gvplk1,2gvplk1,2halae1,2halam1,2halap1,2halaz1,2halbd1,2halby1,2haleg1,2halhr1
2halin2,2halin2,2halir1,2halme1,2halrs1,2halru1,2halvn1,2hbpin1,2hkskh1,2hrgam1
2hs7ba1,2hs7ba1,2hvplk1 *secro:*
x3e0cv00ar20,x3e0em02ar20,x3e0gb00ar20,x3e0h400ar20,x3e0he00ar20,x3e0hh00ar20,x3e0hm00ar20,x3e0hn00ar20,x3e0ki00ar20
x3e0ki00ar20,x3e0lh00ar20,x3e0ly00ar20,x3e0lz00ar20,x3e0se00ar20,x3e0sv00ar20,x3e0sy00ar20  *ot-6037y*
  Code: *pids:*
2dalsi1,2ealam1,2ealap1,2ealhu1,2ealir1,2ealmm1,2ealru1,2ealsi1,2ebgge1,2en3my1
2falam1,2falam1,2falap1,2falhu1,2falir1,2falmm1,2falru1,2falsi1,2fbgge1,2fn3my1
2galam1,2galam1,2galap1,2galhu1,2galir1,2galmm1,2galru1,2galsi1,2gbgge1,2gn3my1
2halam1,2halam1,2halap1,2halhu1,2halir1,2halmm1,2halru1,2halsi1,2hbgge1,2hn3my1 *secro:*
x3e0aq00ar10,x3e0av02ar10,x3e0ax00ar10,x3e0bm00ar10,x3e0bn00ar10,x3e0bs00ar10,x3e0cj00ar10,x3e0sz00ar10  *ot-6043a*
  Code: *pids:*
2dlzca1,2elzca1 *secro:*
x1a0ud00ac10  *ot-6043d*
  Code: *pids:*
2dalib1,2ealib1 *secro:*
x1a0hs00ac20  *ot-6050a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavdoc,2davdoc *secro:*
x7dcnke3at00  *ot-6050y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalpl7,2ag4ga7,2atnhu7,2calpl7,2cg4ga7,2ctnhu7,2dalpl7,2dg4ga7,2dtnhu7 *secro:*
x7dcasf0at00,x7dceqf3at00,x7dcjwe2at00  *ot-7040a*
  Code: *pids:*
2amvsv1,2bmvsv1,2cmvsv1,2emvsv1,2fmvsv1,2gmvsv1,2jmvsv1,2kmvsv1 *secro:*
x1a0ns00ar10  *ot-7040e*
  Code: *pids:*
6btlbr1,jatibr1,jbtibr1,jbtlbr1,jctibr1,jetibr1,jftibr1,jgtibr1,jjtibr1,jktibr1 *secro:*
x1a0py05ar20,x1a0qp01ar20  *ot-7041x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalma1,2aeucu1,2argch1,2argdo1,2as7ba1,2atbal1,2awnit1,2balma1,2beucu1,2brgch1
2brgdo1,2brgdo1,2bs7ba1,2btbal1,2bwnit1,2calma1,2ceucu1,2crgch1,2crgdo1,2cs7ba1
2ctbal1,2ctbal1,2cwnit1,2ealma1,2eeucu1,2ergch1,2ergdo1,2es7ba1,2etbal1,2ewnit1
2falma1,2falma1,2feucu1,2frgch1,2frgdo1,2fs7ba1,2ftbal1,2fwnit1,2galma1,2geucu1
2grgch1,2grgch1,2grgdo1,2gs7ba1,2gtbal1,2gwnit1,2jalma1,2jrgch1,2jrgdo1,2js7ba1
2jtbal1,2jtbal1,2jwnit1,2kalma1,2krgch1,2krgdo1,2ks7ba1,2ktbal1,2kwnit1,2ltbal1
2lwnit1,2lwnit1 *secro:*
x1a0cd02ar10,x1a0ci01ar10,x1a0dc00ar10,x1a0ek01ar10,x1a0jd00ar10,x1a0nj01ar10,x1a0or01ar10  *ot-7042d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalin2,2balin2,2calin2,2ealin2,2falin2,2galin2,2jalin2,2kalin2,2lalin2 *secro:*
x1a0b501ar20  *ot-7042e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbr1,2balbr1,2calbr1,2ealbr1,2falbr1,2galbr1,2jalbr1,2kalbr1,2lalbr1,jaalbr1
jbalbr1,jbalbr1,jcalbr1,jealbr1,jfalbr1,jgalbr1,jjalbr1,jkalbr1,jlalbr1 *secro:*
x1a0wd01ar20  *ot-7043k*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalae1,2aalap1,2aalru1,2aalwe1,2avdfj1,2balae1,2balap1,2balru1,2balwe1,2ealae1
2ealap1,2ealap1,2ealru1,2ealwe1,2evdfj1 *secro:*
x3hahm70bg00,x3hahn4abg00,x3hakc53bg00,x3hal581bg00  *ot-7043y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalru1,2balru1,2ealru1 *secro:*
x3habn46bg00,x3hahn4abg00  *ot-7045y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aales1,2bales1,2cales1,2dales1,2eales1,2fales1,2gales1,2hales1,2iales1,2kales1
2lales1,2lales1,2males1,2nales1,2oales1,2pales1,2qales1,2rales1 *secro:*
x5g0ac00ar10  *ot-7047a*
  Code: *pids:*
2atlmx2,2btlmx2,2ctlmx2,2dtlmx2,2etlmx2,2ftlmx2 *secro:*
x2c0p500ar10  *ot-7047e*
  Code: *pids:*
2ac2ph1,2bc2ph1,2cc2ph1,2dc2ph1,2ec2ph1,2fc2ph1 *secro:*
x2c0if02ar20  *ot-8020d*
  Code: *pids:*
2abhba1,2bbhba1,2cbhba1 *secro:*
x1b0ed03ap20  *ot-8030b*
  Code: *pids:*
2annec7,2cnnec7 *secro:*
x2e0mp04av10  *ot-8030y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalpl7,2am1ga7,2calpl7,2cm1ga7 *secro:*
x2e0as00av10,x2e0d901av10  *ot-9005x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalat1,2aalbw1,2aalcz1,2aaltn1,2balat1,2balbw1,2balcz1,2baltn1,2calat1,2calbw1
2calcz1,2calcz1,2caltn1 *secro:*
x2b0at00au00,x2b0gm00au00,x2b0gy02au00,x2b0yu00au00  *ot-a205g*
  Code: *pids:*
2akfus3 *secro:*
x6g6ut10ad00  *ot-a392a*
  Code: *pids:*
2alzca1,2aztca1 *secro:*
xzc8ude2,xzc8ure0  *ot-f210*
  Code: *pids:*
2alccn1,2clccn1 *secro:*
x6a73ml1as00  *ot-i216a*
  Code: *pids:*
2asaph1,2aspph1,2atlec1,2bsaph1,2bspph1,2btlec1,2csaph1,2cspph1,2ctlec1,2dsaph1
2dspph1,2dspph1,2dtlec1 *secro:*
x2c0pk01au00,x2c0ss02au00,x2c0st03au00  *ot-i216x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalat1,2aalbg1,2aalgb1,2aalgh1,2amvsn3,2balat1,2balbg1,2balgb1,2balgh1,2bmvsn3
2calat1,2calat1,2calbg1,2calgb1,2calgh1,2cmvsn3 *secro:*
x2c0ae01au00,x2c0bu00au00,x2c0dd06au00,x2c0gy03au00,x2c0yc00au00  *ot-i310*
  Code: *pids:*
2alccn1,2clccn1 *secro:*
x7c78ml0as00  *ot-m812f*
  Code: *pids:*
2argro3 *secro:*
x8l4ce70bc00

----------

